# Ankle Block-When performing



## dstruve (Jun 13, 2012)

When performing an ankle block 64450, can you bill x4 for each nerve block or only once?

tibial nerve
superficial peroneal nerve
deep peroneal nerve
sural nerve


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 13, 2012)

Were there four separate injections performed doucmented in the procedure report.


----------



## dstruve (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ankle Block*

After reviewing the chart, only 3 nerves are documented. So would that be 64450 x 3?


----------

